# Tale of Four Gamers; Warpath and Trigger



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok folks, this is where myself and Warpath will be posting our TOFG updates.

My army will be the Subjugators, a 21st founding chapter specialising in ship to ship assaults
With this months budget I have purchased;
2 Tactical Squads £36
1 Metal Veteran off of Ebay £4 (£20 divided by 5 for RRP)

Total this month £40. A nice solid starting block. I was looking at the Battle force, but I'm not using vehicles or scouts in this army for fluff reasons.
Pics will arrive when the sun gets up from his bed.

Ok Heres my Captain WIP










And a WIP Marine


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Trigger said:


> Ok folks, this is where myself and Warpath will be posting our TOFG updates.
> 
> My army will be the Subjugators, a 21st founding chapter specialising in ship to ship assaults
> With this months budget I have purchased;
> ...


Sounds cool, Wish I had done it now, but I cant afford it ...


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for getting the ball rolling on this one Trigger, so the tale of four gamers (or two in are case) has started with a few more people also writting the same kind of threads.

For this i have also decided to do marines and because i'm boring i have chosen to do Ultra marines. I love the colour of them the heraldry and also the fact they have no flaws!! So for the starting month like every one else i have £50 pounds to spend, i know Trigger is building a themed army which is fantastic. I have decided to build my army with getting as much points worth with the allocated money. 

Month 1, i have bought a battle force - cost £50 - i actually paid £35 for it

So this has given me a good start to my army as i have a man 10 tactical squad, 5 man combat squad, 5 assault marines, 5 scouts and a rhino. I have no commander so this is not a legal force till i do get one but that will be at the top of my list next month.

I have already started painting and started on my rhino, there is still a couple of bits to finish on it but not much. I learnt alot from painting this tank as i have tried alot of new things, like the scarring and doing more dirt and weathering effects. I also pushed the freehand, i have done bits before but never to this detail so i'm pleased the the finial look :biggrin:


























So with this ione almost done i will be starting the tatical squad and post my progress with it.

Hope you all enjoy :good:


Warpath


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Thats awesome dude. Looks like I'll have to step up a bit to avoid being embarassed!


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks Trigger :biggrin:

Well with what i have i thought i'd put up the points value including any wargear i will be giving them.

So the total points is 604
This total includes sergeants with plasma pistols and power weapons, weapon upgrades in the units and the smoke launchers of the rhino. All the models will be what you see is what you get once finished.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

I really like the stuff you two have done so far.
Especially that rhino warpath.
It's incredible!
I have to be honest that I'm looking forward to Trigger's updates more.
I never have been a very big fan of te smurfs:no:

LH


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Right. I'm looking pretty good at the minute, although I'll have to make a lighting box to get good pics of this colour scheme. Its pretty dark!
So far,

Marine Captain
Art. Armour, Lightning Claw, Plasma Pistol
120pts

Tactical Squad 1
7 Marines, Frag and Krak, inc,
V. Sgt, Lightning Claw, Bolter
Meltagun
166pts

Tactical Squad 2
7 Marines, Frag and Krak, inc,
V. Sgt, Lightning Claw, Bolter
Meltagun
166pts

Devastator Squad 1
6 Marines inc,
V. Sgt, Powerfist, Bolter
2 Missile Launchers
160pts

Total 612pts

Not bad for 40 quid. I intend to steal the missile launchers from all my tactical squads to get a 'free' Devastator squad, then make up numbers with a combat squad box when the new codex makes this force illegal.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

A one sweet start, love the rhino.


----------



## STATIC (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow!!!!
The freehand on that rhino is really inspiring.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Heres some finished(ish) marines.
I'll post the obligatory group shot when I've finished the basing.

Update; End of Month 1 and I'm finished right on time.

Group Shot









Tactical Squad 1









Tactical Squad 2 (shit picture)









Devastator Squad









Captain










I'm now debating whether to bin the Devastators and amalgamate them back into their squads. Oh well, nothing lost. Next month either Terminators, a venerable dread or some more marines. Whadda ya think?


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Trigger these look ace and i'm ashamed that i have not completed this months task :ireful2: new job and 14 hours days is not fun. An not having a single weekend free is also not helping at the moment.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

sweet work Trigger, love it, what are you geting next


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

GUBBINZ!:mrgreen:
I really like them.
Good work, nice painting and an awful lot completed in the time frame:gimmefive:


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

I modified some Terminators this evening, so them next, and a Forgeworld Venerable Dread after them. Then I'll be back to tactical squads I think.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Trigger. I really like those, look really good. Nice and clean and look good together. Two comments about the bases - what did you use for the snow? Why did you do snowy outdoor bases on an army that specialise in ship-to-ship?


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

I used the GW snow in a tub. Unfortunately it looks fairly shit up close, so I'll redo them at some point using the snow method in the tutorials section.

The bases are like that as I don't know anyone with an 'in a ship' themed board, I certainly don't intend to build one. So, they will have to fight on my current snowy cityfight board. Maybe they are tracking down an escaped pod or something. Unfortunately this is what happens when you don't think it through! The other thing was that because the colour scheme is so dark the bases had to be reasonably bright to give some contrast. 

I'll do the fluff side of the army next week when I've got some time off and I can screw my computer head on. It should all become apparent then.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Can not wait to see the Terminators and the Forgeworld Venerable Dread. Which Dread have you choicen


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Just the generic FW Venerable Dread, weapons TBC


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking good so far gents, keep at it.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

I've hammered through this months purchase, as I need to change some weapons to get last months force legal. I'm also changing the bases and a change of colour scheme.

This months spend; £25 Terminator box (plus the free WD one!)
Apologies for photo quality!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

very nice, bummer about warpath but hey, life sucks.

can't wait to see the ven dread, i never liked the ones gw put out, they just don't look right.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Now those are something to be proud of. The bases and the overall atmosphere of the unit is inspiring. Makes me think of some sort of some kind of futuristic Tibetan Monk War cult (without the orange) (which is very odd).

Anyway the whole thing is really coming together nicely +rep!:grin:
Just waiting on Warpath to really blast us with an update now now:victory:


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

They look sweet, love the basing.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Looks like its time for another bump. Just so you don't feel pissed off nothings been added, heres a venerable dread with a nice (if I do say so myself) leg conversion;


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Trigger said:


> Captain


That Power claw looks nice, i really like the color scheme. I can never decide on how I want to go about painting them. But that route is slick, and clean!

well done!

Chaosftw


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice dread Trigger, they are really starting to come together now


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

THat is a very nice dread but I didn't see what the leg conversion was? Do tell or post a pic


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Ah Ha! So good you didn't even notice! I cut the right leg off at the knee and hip, made a new upper leg out of greenstuff and repositioned the toes to give the model a bit more movement. I've been thinking about doing it for a while, but its soooo much easier on the FW Dreads.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Amazing job so far trigger loving that dread and that captain keep up the awesome work friend.:good:


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah, its this thread again, I'm still going!. Just to balance the army up a bit, heres yet another Elite choice. I've just got to freehand the Chapter symbols and funk up the base a bit

























I do like the FW arms, as you can probably tell. The assault drill will just be a CCW in game terms, just more dangerous looking! Decembers purchase is Devastators.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Oh, on a side note, as the new Codex doesn't allow Sergeants to have lightning claws, I've made up these rather spiffy Power Halberds using some Grave Guard bits. All the Sgts will have them eventually, just needs the weapons painting and a neaten up here and there


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Both minis look good Trigger, especially the dread. Only real crit I have is the loincloth on the mini. Is that finished or are you still working on it?


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Erm, its kind of finished. I must say with me GS either looks reasonably ok or absolutely shit. I guess this is one of the latter huh? Damn my far too stubby fingers!


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Wow nice job on the dread trigger =).


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

is it me or is trigger the only one posting


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes I am. I've not heard from Warpath in a long while. I know he started a new job just after we started, so other commitments may have got in the way. In fact, I think I may be the only one from the original TOFG who still does updates based on the armies we set out to do.

Having said that, Warpath'll probably post up a huge update at some point:wink:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Reason I asked Trigger was because the loincloth needs more paint. Looks very unfinished as it stands.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Oh right. Yeah, its still WIP with regards to actually a finished paint job.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Glad you are still doing the project trigger, it is good to see what can be produced over a set period by a fellow gamer. I am a big fan of the two dreads and the FW parts are particularly nice on the second one.


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Trigger thank you so much for keeping the thread alive and my deepest apologies for the silence. The new job is just the worlds biggest ball ache, 2 hours each way and a 10 hour stretch in between :ireful2:

Everything seems to have suffered lately because of it, with the moments i get i have been putting brush to metal/plastic/resin but no where near enough to keep up and when i do get chance to paint i've been working on fun things instead of rank n file **** The force its self has grown as i've kept to the budget, with my previous list expanding into a dreadnaught (fw:biggrin more assault marines and scouts and also enough bits to build a nice hq from various plastic bits. 

This is what i'm working on that the moment, its still in a wip but hopefuly not for much longer. Once again sorry for the silence Trig and to others that have kept checking in on are Lonely hero :grin:


I chose the twin linked bolters for no other reason than they look cool and it beefs out this model some what. 


















I've got such a hard act to follow with Trig, so the race is on now to catch up.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Sweeet! Looks like we've both got a thing for the FW Dreads. Good to see you back, I think I may be able to see into the future....



Trigger said:


> Having said that, Warpath'll probably post up a huge update at some point:wink:


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Yeah man i just love the FW dreads, i picked up the Chaplin one when i got this guy too and a whole collection of different weapons. The rest of the force is base coated in the foundation blue (got to love the spray gun) but who actually wants to see base coated models!!!! so still loads of work yet but once i get a few layers on them and i'll post pics of them. 


An yep the force is strong with this one lol:laugh:


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

OH man that dread looks amazing warpath awesome job. :good:


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Really good work so far guys! Keep up the good work! + rep


----------



## Degzi (Nov 10, 2008)

enjoying the tread guys cant wait for the next update.

an warpath where the hell do u work if it takes you that long to get there sounds mean i bet your knackered aren't you


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

HOLY CRAP that looks good warpath, of course to be honest I like triggers more, but that is mainly because I dont like ultramarines, they just get too much attention (look at it, 6 special characters, thats half the special characters in the SM codex


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

ive just started a tale of with some mates so seeing this has cheered me up im not the only one who thinks i need a kick up the bum to get my models painted.

keep up the superb work guys and i hope your work life evens out warpath k:


----------



## titan65 (Dec 14, 2008)

i cant w8 for another update nice work especially the dreds


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

great read! will keep popping back for updates!


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Munky said:


> ive just started a tale of with some mates so seeing this has cheered me up im not the only one who thinks i need a kick up the bum to get my models painted.
> 
> keep up the superb work guys and i hope your work life evens out warpath k:


Cheers Munky hopefully things will settle as i get into more of a routine. Have seen the thread you guys have started and it looks good, its nice to see others doing the same. Yeah i need one hell of a kick up the rear lol and would be alot easier if i didn't paint so dam slow!!

The dread is 99.9% done now and just adding some finishing touches to it, need some form of troop choice though as a dreadnaught and a rhino are hardly gonna win me anything :laugh:


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Disaster! Despite setting myself the ludicrously easy challenge of 5 Devastators in a month I have failed, due to lots of work and laziness. Heres all I have to show for 31 days work. Oh and GW, how about making the Heavy Bolters more of a twat to put together? Cheers.

















Mmmmm, Dakka dakka.
Bases and touching up to be done.


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

i always wonder why people give devistator sergeants pf, it just doesnt make sence. Love the painting though mate


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Because I leave mine all on their lonesome at the back, and the squad has no antitank firepower. Just to make people think twice really


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Fantastic work Trigger and i can not say anything to you about not finishing on time!

I've now finished my dreadnaught which was Novembers purchase  almost completed 5 scouts from my original starting pack and i've finished Telion which is part of decembers buy :biggrin: 

So that still leaves me with a huge amount to still paint, 15 tactical marines, 10 assault marines, sergeant sicarius and a termi - libarian. For january i haven't even thought about whats next, i do fancy a landraider. I'm not the type of player who buys there army just to win, i like to buy the things i know i'll enjoy painting and that looks cool as f*** and since painting the fw dread i've been thinking of how i could build a tank to sit along side it in appearce and theme. 

Anyway i'll get some pics of the completed stuf up for weekend instead of just waffling crap. Again Trig ace work fella :good:


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

I know what you mean. I bought some assault marines for this month, but a Redeemer is calling to me!


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice job on the devs trigger.You both keep up the good work =)


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice work boys looking very nice. All the dreads look particularly nice
I'm starting a TO2G with Concrete Hero this month, should be fun.

And Trigger those subjugators look freaking sweet. I'm working on a BT force at the moment but I'm looking in to re-doing my existing boys. And your marines have tempted me to subjugators very nice.

Warpath, even if they're not completed models, could you post some pics. I like your work and I want to see some more


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey all once again, well today i have been chained to my paint station trying to get as much done as possible. the other day i set myself a goal to paint a marine in an hour and a half (pic the painting section) to see what my end result would be. I was happy ish with what i did so today i picked up 5 marines and giving myself a little longer per model tried to complete them all.

Here is the result (the sixth model is yesterdays test piece with a few extras)
The only thing i have not done is the sergeants banner as i'm just not sure what to put on it. This squad is the 4th tactical squad of the 3rd company, i decided to do part of the face white because! well i think it looks cool and don't want my Ultramarinesto look like everyone elses. 










oh crap i missed the grenades!!! also need to put something on the cloth, maybe a ultramarine symbol!































So that is what i have done today, for me they are rushed as i'd normally spend 7-8 hours per model and here i have spent 12 hours on them. Here is also my dradnaught that i showed a few wips of.












So for the tactical squad i have 4 more marines to do and them i'll be starting a 10 man cc scout squad followed by a HQ and thus a legal army at long last. Still alot of catching up to do with Trigger but i'm hoping to put a big dent in the painting i've got left to do this month.


Cheers :good:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Fantastic models Warpath! The Dread is just stunning, but all of them look good. You certainly are very accomplished with battle damage.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

The Ultras look fantastic! I really Dig the darker blue.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Awesome job on your models warpath


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking good gents, all around. Warpath, that Dread is tits!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Those smurfs look really cool Warpath, they definatly have a lot more character and feel to them than regular UMs.

Reaper


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Ahh, quality over quantity:biggrin:. Awesome work as always


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

Great set of models from the two of you! Keep up the good work, am checking here every couple of days so please... feed my interest!


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

The Wraithlord said:


> Warpath, that Dread is tits!


Haha so many things i could write in responce to this but i'll keep it to a thank you. But lets hope on the battle field its the rock hard type! 



imm0rtal reaper said:


> Those smurfs look really cool Warpath, they definatly have a lot more character and feel to them than regular UMs.
> 
> Reaper



Cheers Reaper, what you have said is exactly the feel i'm after with this army. There are so many smurf armies out there that do look fantastic, so i want mine to stand apart from the croud. And i'll be aiming for a different look with each unit while still keeping them tied togther. Cheers fella.



Trigger said:


> Ahh, quality over quantity:biggrin:. Awesome work as always



Thanks Trig, the more you put up the more i get inspired and motivated and at the moment my motivation is through the roof but just need more hours in the day or the ability to not sleep! I did at last decided on this months buy lol and picked up a drop pod, love the model hate the rules oh well. Picked it up at your local store too whilst on a day out with the gf. Even though i'm still behind with my painting i'm very positive about being caught up by the end of next month.



Cheers to everyone for all the comments :good:


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok, done for this month. I'll do the bases when I can be arsed mixing up some 'snow'. I've also invested in some printable decal paper, so apologies for the lack of decals, I've decided my freehand is shit!









Damn it! I've only just noticed the brass on the harness! More touch ups for me then.
























AAaaargghh! More touching up needed! Why don't I notice until I've posted!!!

Mmmm, choppy. As you can see, I've raided the spare bases box. One box didn't have bases in!

Bring it Warpath!


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Cool stuff Trigger the gold helmets look good with the green armour. No bases! i hate that crap but godbless the bits box.

No pics for me yet on this months updates as the camera has crossed the pond to America with my GF. But this month has been a very good one for me painting wise and i even managed to get a painting injury!!!! I posted some marines a few weeks back and have since completed the squad also i bought a drop pod for this month which is currently getting some finishing touches to it. And because i've been on fire this month i've also completed a 10 man assault squad and even though its not part of my buy in any month a friend gave me an attack bike which i've finished.

So all in alla fantastic month, will try and get a camera tomorrow so i can post pics, to happy to wait. And as for the injury the way i sit in my chair with my elbow on the arm has caused something to split !!!! so i'm abit elephant man at the moment as my elbow is all swollen.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

I've heard of Tennis Elbow before:biggrin: Sounds like you've been a busy boy. I'm looking forward to the pictures, but if you could lower your standards a bit to make me look better that would be super.....


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking good Trigger. However, I would suggest a light Ogryn Flesh wash on the gold to darken it down a bit and then some added highlights to make it pop.


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Here is my update so far and still playing catch up with Trigger. this update includes my drop pod which i've actually hated every second of doing, from putting it together to painting it. I actually got to the point wher i just stopped highlighting and giving it a crappy dirted effect. I hate working on things when they become a ball ache to do. But because i got it as part of my on going force i pressed on as much as i could with it before pulling my hair out. Well thats the moaning part done lol, also don Telion and really enjoyed the model that i've been back on it twice changing things i thought might work better. the gun i did black then red but i liked the black better so went over it again, in the pic i just need to re-highlight it. 










A peak at the inside of the drop pod too.

was going to leave this out until i had redone the gun but i suppose this is a monthly update and this is what i have done.











Also my commander model even though they can't have twin lightning claws any more! Thanks GW!!!!!! grrrrrr lol











Here is the attack bike my friend passed my way, cheers dude, this is the first attack bike i have ever painted and enjoyed doing it so i will be getting a couple more:good: 










Also my scout squad, these are still very much in the wip stage. I decieded to put breather masks on them because! i thought it would look cool and just to try a bit of gs work as i'm terrible at it and normally avoid it like the plague. My hat is off to those that can use it and use it well :good:





















And last but not least i thought i'd put a sneak peak at an ongoing project that i have been chipping away at for the last month, as a hobbyist i tend to take stuff out of the box and just paint it. I never convert (due to crap gs skills and being lazy) but i wanted to show myself and heresy members that i can do these things when i want to, so here where i'm upto.......











.........Landraider Crusader that will be based on the designs of the Forge world dreadnaught i painted. I've not given myself a timescale its just something i'm going to work on and chip away at till its 100% I will post pics of it at the end of my updates so you see how its coming along.




Cheers all :good:


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Sweet! I don't know how I missed this, I usually check fairly regularly!!


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Cool nice job Warpath =)


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Cheers Trigger and Mighty, has been a busy month for me with painting. But this month maybe next will be my last one for this thread though  as i do plan on trying my hand at GD this year and will be spending as much time as possible trying to improve and focusing on this.


Cheers guys


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Just as well this is the last month of the TOFG then!. Seriously, end of Feb is 6 months.


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

A shame to see this wrap up, but hey... you have to do what you have to do! Just going back over this thread and it's really quite impressive!

You should both be very pleased with all of your efforts... keep it up, even if the results are shown in random posts elsewhere!


----------

